
Inside the Wesleyan Molly Bust - prismatic
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/inside-the-wesleyan-molly-bust-20151007
======
lprubin
The issue in this instance is not that MDMA caused harm but that these
students ingested something other than what they wanted and it made them sick.

If MDMA was legalized, people curious to experiment could purchase and know
exactly what they were getting, drastically reducing the chance of what
happened at this college.

People are going to experiment. We can either reduce harm, or foster it.

~~~
moftz
Lonergan made video of himself testing the drug he sold as MDMA. He lied about
his product and people got hurt as a result. Its as simple as testing your
purchases with legally available test kits. People do need to realize there is
a risk every time you put any drug into your body, some less than others
obviously. If you can't be certain that the white powder is whatever someone
says it is, don't take it.

~~~
oneJob
Bordering on victim blaming. We don't say to the people killed by Firestone
Tires, they should have independently tested their tires. Unfortunately,
victim blaming typically crops up when the circumstances involve illegal or
morally contested activities, and by doing so make a difficult coversation
even more convoluted.

------
oneJob
Headline should read: "Legislators' arbitrary implementation of laws targeting
drug use creates dangerous environment around a previously legal substance
which is even now being safely used in clinical trials"

